# I remake, ne vogliamo parlare?



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

Venerdì sera ero al cinema per vedere "Creed" (Sly ) e prima del film mi gusto i soliti Trailer, cosa che io adoro

Ho appena finito di ridere col trailer del film con Verdone e Albanese che mi parte il trailer di?...di?....di?

Point Break!!

No dico, hanno girato lievemente la minestra ma con lo stesso vecchio brodo (perfino il "cattivo" che si fa chiamare Bodhi con tanto di frasette filosofiche)

Ora, passi l'operazione commerciale, ma mi spiegate a chi cavolo piacciono questi remake? 99,99 volte su 100 fanno pietà e non solo non rendono onore all'originale ma spesso lo rovinano (per altro Point Break era già stato oggetto di un remake mascherato che era Fast&Furious, almeno però quello riuscito)...

Secondo voi la colpa è più dei produttori/registi, ormai incapaci di sfornare nuove idee, o del pubblico che preferisce riveder vitalizzato un film che hanno amato anziché cercare di apprezzare qualcosa di nuovo?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Gennaio 2016)

Avere nuove idee non sempre è facile,
piuttosto di qualcosa di nuovo ma banale preferisco un remake fatto con le nuove tecnologie cinematografiche, soprattutto per la fantascienza
purtroppo è vero che la maggior parte delle volte sono rifatti male.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Avere nuove idee non sempre è facile,
> piuttosto di qualcosa di nuovo ma banale *preferisco un remake fatto con le nuove tecnologie cinematografiche, soprattutto per la fantascienza
> *purtroppo è vero che la maggior parte delle volte sono rifatti male.



Io ho visto il remake di total recall e ho provato molta pena...e ho già il terrore per il remake di Blade Runner..
Nemmeno io apprezzo i film "telefonati" ma almeno uno ci prova..
Poi oggi tra remake, film numero 6-7 di una saga e sceneggiature non originali (tratte perfino da videogiochi) veramente vedere qualcosa di "nuovo" è diventato arduo...odio dirlo ma per fortuna ci sono Nolan e Tarantino


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto il remake di total recall e ho provato molta pena...e ho già il terrore per il remake di Blade Runner..
> Nemmeno io apprezzo i film "telefonati" ma almeno uno ci prova..
> Poi oggi tra remake, film numero 6-7 di una saga e sceneggiature non originali (tratte perfino da videogiochi) veramente vedere qualcosa di "nuovo" è diventato arduo...odio dirlo ma per fortuna ci sono Nolan e Tarantino



Si, il remake di total recall è proprio brutto...
a mio parere se si rifà un film la storia deve essere il più simile possibile, magari vanno solo corrette delle incongruenze
bisogna solo puntare a una scenografia migliore, invece le saghe alla lunga diventano tutte patetiche come le serie TV tirate troppo alla lunga.


----------



## Kaw (18 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto il remake di total recall e ho provato molta pena...e ho già il terrore per il remake di Blade Runner..


Quello di Blade Runner non sarà un remake, ma un vero e proprio sequel.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Quello di Blade Runner non sarà un remake, ma un vero e proprio sequel.



Un sequel...mmm..speriamo che Scott ritrovi un po' di smalto perché se sarà in linea con Prometheus siamo messi male..


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2016)

*Nel post originario c'è un errore: il "cattivo" di Point Break si chiama Bodhi, non so da dove mi sia uscito Buddy (Patrick Swayze mi perdoni)..purtroppo non riesco più a modificare*


----------



## vota DC (19 Gennaio 2016)

Certi remake sono insensati, soprattutto se non cambia la mentalità o la tecnologia a livello di trama.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto il remake di total recall e ho provato molta pena...



All'originale non mancava niente, per esempio una nuova speranza ha un duello bruttino e statico tra Kenobi e Vader, in Total Recall l'unico difetto era che Bersani alla fine era un po' troppo zerbino del suo capo per via della questione della moglie sacrificata per niente.


----------



## Kaw (19 Gennaio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un sequel...mmm..speriamo che Scott ritrovi un po' di smalto perché se sarà in linea con Prometheus siamo messi male..


Non sarà diretto da Ridley Scott (impegnato tra qualche settimana sul sequel di Prometheus, Alien: Covenant), sarà produttore, e ne ha curato la sceneggiatura insieme a Fancher (sceneggiatore del primo Blade Runner).
La regia sarà affidata a Denis Villeneuve.


----------



## Brain84 (20 Gennaio 2016)

Alcuni Sequel se diretti come si deve come Mad Max Fury Road, Terminator 2, il Padrino parte II, Toy Story 2, Indiana Jones e il tempio maledetto e l'ultima crociata meritano assolutamente di essere fatti.
Alcuni Remake come il Batman di Nolan che all'inizio era bistrattato (anche dal sottoscritto) oppure Halloween di Rob Zombie che è fatto molto bene, Scarface, La Cosa, La Mosca, Cape Fear - il promontorio della paura.

Non sono molti però tutti questi per me sono film da incorniciare. Sono casi sporadici ma ci sono


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Marzo 2016)

Ho appena letto che forse ci sarà un remake di Predator nel 2017. Ma non basta quanti seguiti hanno fatto?
Il film degli anni 80 era qualcosa di superlativo, impossibile anche solo eguagliarlo


----------

